# Got my smoker back from the painter....need a name.



## rab (Jun 26, 2009)

I posted some build pictures of my smoker in the "Show off your rig" thread earlier. I don't have a permanent trailer yet so for now I just move it on and off one of my utility trailers with my backhoe loader when I need it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...9&postcount=46

I had a guy sandblast it the other day and a friend of mine painted it for me this week. I can't complain too much about the job he did because I bought the paint (hunter green and black) and he did it for free. The colors don't show up in the pictures as well as I'd like but its a nice contrast when you see it in person. We did the smoke box, legs, stacks, shelf and door handles black then painted the main cooker green just to be different. I also made an ABT rack from some scrap steel I found at my shop.....all I had to do was drill the holes but I may have to go back and make them bigger.

I'm gonna test it out this weekend and smoke up a bunch of butts to payback all the people who assisted me in the build and to just get a little more practice before the Fourth. We're going to have a cookout to celebrate the holiday and my wife's birthday.

I'm trying to think of name for the new rig so any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## reekslikesmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

Smokey?

And I just want to say "Hi" to everyone out there!! I had to add that to meet the requirments. 

Reek


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jun 26, 2009)

Whoa Dude,
Right away I thought "What a Sweet heart". So My vote is in for "Sweet Heart".
Hope that's not too lame but man.. nice job on the smoker! And you're right. The holes in the ABT rack will need to be much larger.

Sincerely Jealous,

Dave

P.S. Either that or " Big Kick A$$ FU&^%n Smokin Rig"


----------



## smokingd (Jun 26, 2009)

It is like a big green smokin bug.  I like it very cool


----------



## rab (Jun 26, 2009)

I had thought about "REALLY big green egg".


----------



## mossymo (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice looking smoker, great job to you and all of those that helped. I really like the green, unique and adds character.

Since it has no trailer (yet) I am thinking HitchHiker.....


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice job Rab,,,that looks great.


----------



## the iceman (Jun 26, 2009)

Buford.

It just looks like a Buford.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 26, 2009)

Could call the smoker Roger, or if it needed a last name also Roger Miller.....
"Trailer for sale or rent".


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 26, 2009)

Predator

or 

Lurch

or 


Mantis (like in praying mantis).


Sweet looking heavy duty rig!


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 26, 2009)

I was gonna say "the big green egg.  only bigger."  

Congrats on your new "green baby"


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 26, 2009)

with the dual stacks and front view it looks like "Optimus Prime".


----------



## m.m. (Jun 26, 2009)

FrankenSmoke - that dude is huge.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 26, 2009)

I would refer to it simply as " the Beast "

How many pork butts do you think will fit in there? Or better yet, how many hogs would fit in there? I like it...Good Job Sir


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Jun 26, 2009)

Great looking Smoker! In my part of the country one name comes to mind, Wooly Mamoth, but I think that the best name might be "Mean Green Mamoth Smoker".  Just an idea. Best of Luck!
The Virginia Smoke Signal


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 26, 2009)

One of my favorite characters:

*THE  GREEN  LANTERN*

light it up and watch is blaze!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2009)

MEAN GREEN SMOKEN MACHINE if ya get a chance shoot some more pics in a dirrerent light would really like to see the hunter green.
super build


----------



## mcp9 (Jun 26, 2009)

how about BOB?


----------



## bbrock (Jun 26, 2009)

The smoker looks good..What time did you say hte butts would be done? lol.. Hope it turns out real good..


----------



## cman95 (Jun 26, 2009)

The Green Sled. Nice job.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 26, 2009)

I would call it Frank...have you ever see the movie "Cars" when the combine that looks like a bull comes after Mater and Lightning for "tippin" tractors? Mater says "that's Frank!"


----------



## madcityzig (Jun 26, 2009)

I would have to say Kermit.  Especially beeing that you smoke pork in it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 26, 2009)

I vote for " snuffalufagus"


----------



## sescoyote (Jun 26, 2009)

How about "Greenormous"


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 26, 2009)

Kind of reminds me of something robotic from a Tom & Jerry outter space cartoon.


----------



## snowball (Jun 26, 2009)

How about:

"The HULK"

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## lvrgsp (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice smoker man..........
ENVY............green with envy..
GREEN-A-SAURUS REX.....G-REX for short.........
G-UNIT....
GRASSHOPPER
SHERMAN....Like the big 'ole green tanks........
Man I'm diggin those names....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chip


----------



## rab (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow you guys really are good with the names. I'm gonna have to get the boss to help me decide but she's gone right now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I would have to say "The Hulk", mean green smokin machine, and the green sled are in the lead right now.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 26, 2009)

i vote for MEAN GREEN SMOKEN MACHINE


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 27, 2009)

That's one fine lookin rig!

i say name it Butkus


----------



## rickw (Jun 27, 2009)

It sure is built to last, that's for sure.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 27, 2009)

The Thin Blue Green Smoking Machine.


----------



## the iceman (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm sill goin' with Buford.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jun 27, 2009)

Ya could just call it "awesome".


----------



## rab (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone for the excellent name suggestions.  After consulting with the boss and some close friends we've decided the new smoker will forever be known as *"The Hulk".   *Many thanks to Snowball for the winning name.

I got a couple more pics that should show the contrast a little better.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 1, 2009)

Good deal.....may The Hulk forever put out great Q!!


----------



## zeeker (Jul 1, 2009)

Rab:Hell of a build Bud... I don't know what to call it...I saw this build on a earlier thread...That is Sweet... I can just imagine it on a trailer...What ever you come up with, I'm sure she'll serve you well...All the best...


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 1, 2009)

WHAT KIND OF PAINT???

I'm looking to put something a whole lot better on my smoker that won't just chip off or have the rust come threw like the supposedly high temp crap from Home Depot...

What's the best recommendation for paint?


----------



## rab (Jul 4, 2009)

The paint I used was Thermolux High temp paint made by Dampney. I found it at this website. www.stovepaint.com Apparently the "order online" part of their site is screwed up so I just called the 800 number at the bottom of the homepage and placed my order directly. The prices were also much cheaper than what was listed on the pricing page. The Hulk is hunter green and satin black. If painting bare carbon steel they recommend the high temp primer also.


----------

